# هديه لقسم هندسة الالكترونيات(((رائع)))



## Bioengineer (14 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعزائي مهندسين الالكترونيات..

اقدم لكم برنامج رائع جدا ونادر الوجود
..
..
..
وهو يشرح وبالتفصيل...
..
..
اساسيات الالكترونيات ...

على شاشه زرقاء ومدعمه بالصور المتحركه.....
..
..

البرنامج مرفق اسفل الموضوع
..
..
مستني ردودكم واراءكم على البرنامج...
..
ومازال في جعبتي ماهو احسن ....قريبا...


 من منتدى هندسة الاجهزه الطبيه:
اخوكم /عادل صلاح

Electrical Course.zip​
​


----------



## fire tech (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك مهندس عادل

بشوف البرنامج واعطيك إن شاء الله انطباعي عنه
مع اني متأكد إن شاء الله انه رائع


----------



## squ2006 (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي ع البرنامج الاكثر من رائع وفي انتظار المزيد
بس البرنامج فيه مشاكل لما افتحه جهازي يعيد التشغيل


----------



## Bioengineer (14 أغسطس 2006)

squ2006 قال:


> شكرا اخي ع البرنامج الاكثر من رائع وفي انتظار المزيد
> بس البرنامج فيه مشاكل لما افتحه جهازي يعيد التشغيل



المشكله هذه اعتقد انها مشكله في جهازك لانها لا تحصل عندي

وشكرا ..


----------



## مهند111 (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للمهندس عادل على جهوده 
اخوك مهندس مهند:77:


----------



## azertydz (14 أغسطس 2006)

يبدو البرنامج رائع حسب تعليقات الاخوة
جاري التحميل
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور مسبقا


----------



## ئةندازيار (15 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام وعليكم*

مرحبا بيك والى جميع الاعضاء والمشتركين
شكورا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## م/هبة (15 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]مشكورررررررررررررر م/عادل على هذا المجهود الرائع ونريد المزيد[/frame]


----------



## Nawar87 (15 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م_ أبوعبيده (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم على البرنامج


----------



## م_ أبوعبيده (16 أغسطس 2006)

برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## م_ أبوعبيده (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهند شريف (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخ عادل على هذا الكتاب


----------



## Bioengineer (17 أغسطس 2006)

مهند شريف قال:


> شكرا اخ عادل على هذا الكتاب




هذا ليس كتاب يا اخ مهند...
 
هذا برنامج..


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (19 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف الف شكر أخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمة ويعطيك الف عافيه.


أخوكم/ حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## قلب جريح (19 أغسطس 2006)

*جمييييييل*

رااااااااااااااااائع بجـــــــــــــــــــــــد ،، جزاك الله خيرررررررررر


----------



## عمرو زهران (21 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا مهندس صحيح


----------



## aboualbard (22 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 7_3_hamed (22 أغسطس 2006)

ما اقدر الا ان اقول لك شكرا على مجهودك واتمنى المزيد منك


----------



## شامل الليلة (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Bioengineer (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا...

وتستاهلو كل خير..


----------



## عمرو زهران (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م/محمد عماد (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## سقراط (24 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بدر نصر (24 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا أخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج ولكن ملف الsetup لم يعمل عندي ويعطيني The path .... \setup.exe is invalid ولا أعرف السبب راجياً أعطائي بعض المعلومات عن ذلك مع الشكر


----------



## بدر نصر (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً يا أخي على هذا البرنامج الثمين فقد استطعت تشغيلة حيث تبين لي ان العطل في بر نامج الضغط وليس فيه وسوف أهديه بأسمك الى بعض زملائي الذين ما زالوا في مرحلة الدراسات الاولية في كلية الهندسة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Bioengineer (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخ بدر على هذه الاخلاقيات 

وتستاهل كل خير .... وانت اهدي البرنامج باسمك عادي جدا..

تحياتي


----------



## ali_aldeen (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## م.علي زهير محارب (25 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## saife_eldeen (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا
برنامج رائع جدا


----------



## X-man (27 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر*

و الله عاشت اديك على هالبرنامج الحلو , يكدر الواحد من عنده يستعيد معلوماته 
شكراااااااااا و بارك الله بيك
اخوك العراقي X-man


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (27 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً 
بن[MOVE="right"]تظار المزيد[/MOVE]


----------



## كاوه مظهر محمد علي (28 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم ايديك اخوي والله يبارك فيك


----------



## ceecke (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا بشمهندس


----------



## م.حياة (2 سبتمبر 2006)

برنامج أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## التواتي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخ عادل على جديتك الايجابية جدا .. جدا 
أنار الله عقلك بالمعرفة وبكل ماهو مفيد
اخوك صالح - ليبيا


----------



## Xman (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جاري التحميل ..... 

شاكر لك جهودك يا باشمهندس ... 

تحياتي ...


----------



## abo mahmoud (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الفائدة الرائعة


----------



## ceecke (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Bioengineer (6 سبتمبر 2006)

تستاهلو كل خير ...شكرا على ردودكم الجميله.


----------



## arketo2000 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
اريد منكم بعون الله شرح عن التحليل للترانزستور bjt-fet في التيار المتغير ذات الترددات المنخفضة والعالية ولكم جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم مالك بارود من سورية000


----------



## عمروطة (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل وهو رائع بصراحة جزاك اللة خير


----------



## عمرو زهران (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شنو انت يا ورد!!!!
اخوك المهندس حسن قاسم


----------



## pc_hunting (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكر خاص م /عادل صلاح


----------



## عمروطة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اللة يخليك يا باشا


----------



## bebo13 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

كل الشكر على المجهود الطيب


----------



## hanyacad (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي عادل علي هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## youmi (13 سبتمبر 2006)

thank u so much


----------



## pc_hunting (14 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى أني أحبك فى الله أشكرك على الرد الصريح التى قمت فى الرد علية على yahoo
لربما هناك ردود أخرى, لكنك لن تستلم إخطارات أخرى حتى تقوم بزيارة 
لإلغاء اشتراكك من هذا الموضوع, الرجاء قم بزيارة هذه الصفحة
هذه هى الردود التي تقوم بها أتحب منى أن أغلاق أشتركى أنى مشغول فى نشاطات الشركة هى شركة صغيرة وأملى أن تكبر شكراً أخى العزيز


----------



## هبة محمود (14 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين على هذا البرنامج الرائع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Bioengineer (14 سبتمبر 2006)

pc_hunting قال:


> أخى أني أحبك فى الله أشكرك على الرد الصريح التى قمت فى الرد علية على yahoo
> لربما هناك ردود أخرى, لكنك لن تستلم إخطارات أخرى حتى تقوم بزيارة
> لإلغاء اشتراكك من هذا الموضوع, الرجاء قم بزيارة هذه الصفحة
> هذه هى الردود التي تقوم بها أتحب منى أن أغلاق أشتركى أنى مشغول فى نشاطات الشركة هى شركة صغيرة وأملى أن تكبر شكراً أخى العزيز



*ماهذا هل فهم أحدكم شئ؟؟؟*


----------



## احمد علي الحبابي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## fast_horse (16 سبتمبر 2006)

و الله مشكور يا أخ عادل ....يسلموووووا إديك


----------



## كونى عائشة (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير على مجهوداتك

ونتمنى ان نرى المزيد مما فى جعبتك


----------



## احمد علي الحبابي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اخواني اريد معلومات عن التحكم


----------



## م.ايهاب قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اود ان ابلغك م.عادل صلاح احترامي وتقديري علي لسان رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم
خير الناس عند الله تبارك وتعالي انفعهم للناس
صدق الرسول الكريم
:56:


----------



## العروه (21 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور ياعم
:5: :79: :67:


----------



## tarek-zein (26 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااا لك


----------



## ضياء 2 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوور والى الامام


----------



## slooooom (4 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هندسة انتاج (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ع البرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجارى التحميل والتجربة


----------



## eng_maha (6 أكتوبر 2006)

thnx 3ala el program


----------



## م/هبة (7 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونريد المزيد


----------



## فرقد هارون (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااا اخ عادل


----------



## معمر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قلمون (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي عادلجزاك الله خيراتحياتي طالب سنه اولى بجامعة القلمون "" سوريا ""


----------



## مثال عكاب (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي م عادل صلاح على هذا المجهود


----------



## never.before (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر أخى


----------



## عماد قنديل (20 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورا اخى الفاضل ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## معمر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم والمنتدى بالف خير ,كلما قلت لاتوجد ابداعات في المنتدى اجد نفسي مخطاء والحقيقة او ان ابارك الجميع وخصوصا الاخ المهندس عادل على هذا البرنامج جزاه الله الف خير


----------



## م.شمس (28 أكتوبر 2006)

لا يسعنى غير قول جزاك الله خيرا واعطاك بحور من العلم والمعرفه


----------



## هبه مختار (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذا البرنامج 
لكن نريد المزيد من التطور والمعلومات في هذا المجال:14: :13: :12:


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك اللهبك على هذا المجهود , هل تتواجد اوامر شركة سيمنس ,
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## os-libya (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا أخي على ماقدمته لنا من فائده وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## manal_85 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير


----------



## abdou_moh_ahm (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر يا بشمهندش عادل


----------



## مثال عكاب (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## aalaa (30 أكتوبر 2006)

لك كل الشكر اخي ونرجو المزيد


----------



## محمد الخواطرة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووررررررررر


----------



## منى كوكى (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Shuaibi (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أنا ما أستطيع تثبيت البرنامج بسبب عطل في ملف الستاب setup.exe
ممكن تضع الملف ثانية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_reaid (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور برنامج فوق الرائع:12:


----------



## kamalblbali (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا الله بخليك دايمن متميز


----------



## madridieng (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ألف شكر كتير يا مان


----------



## nishan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا
شكرا على المعلومات المفيدية يا اخي الكريم


----------



## عمر1978 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على ما تقدمه من خدمة لنا


----------



## slooooom (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمدابراهيم (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا اتمنا ان اتعرف على هندسه الايتصلات اتمنا احد يفيدنى وين احسن مكان ادرس فيه 
اخوكم 
احمد ابراهيم


----------



## مصطفى 68 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي ع البرنامج الاكثر من رائع وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## جويرية (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel abd el aziz (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا يا أخى


----------



## sweetcaty (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووور اخوي عالبرنامج


جاري التحميل


----------



## كاتم الآهـــات (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرك من كل قلبي يا مهندس عادل صلاح وجزاك اللة الف خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر << أنشاء الله الـــــــــــــــــــــــى المقدمة >>


----------



## محمدأنور (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة المهندسين 
ياريت لو فيه شرح لأعطال المازربورد والهاردديسكوالسيى دى والرايتر لاننى اهتم بهذا الموضوع جدا
ونستفيد كلنا . 
ولكم الشكر
محمدأنور


----------



## moh_haredy7 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي ع البرنامج الاكثر من رائع وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

very thanksssssssssss


----------



## slooooom (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العروه (4 ديسمبر 2006)

والله مشكور ياعم .................... بس انا عندي ما بيظهر البرنامج ليش ماناش عارف ليه :55:


----------



## jhany (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذا البرنامج الرائع
وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## احمدالعراق (7 ديسمبر 2006)

انت مشكووررررررر


----------



## amg (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عماد فوزي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

عماد فوزي انه برنامج رائع


----------



## حامد عمرو (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله بنشوف البرنامج و بنعطيك رأينا ومشكور مسبقا


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذا البرنامج الجميل
جمال


----------



## magdy77 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للمهندس عادل


----------



## Fadhel01 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## تيتو النقيب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج 
ووفقك اللة الى ما يحب و يرضا
اخوك /تيتو النقيب


----------



## yasso2020 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا يا أخى فى الله م/ عادل على هذه الباقة القيمة من المعلومات ولكنها اذا سمحت لى يا أخى الكريم تظل فى نطاق المعلومات النظرية و انا اطمع فى المزيد من كرمك فإذا كان لديك تدعيم للموضع بشكل عملى مثلا : طرق قياس هذه المكونات عمليا بالاجهزة المختلفة لمعرفة ما إذا كانت سليمة او غير سليمة - طرق تغييرها عند العطل - البدائل لها - الخ .... إلخ ......
يعنى بإختصار أخى الكريم (موضوع : الصيانة البديلة للدوائر الإلكترونية) فإذا كان لديك كتب فى هذا الموضوع أو أبحاث فجزاك الله خيرا أفدنا بها ......أفادك الله من بحور علمه .
ّاسف على الاطالة ...... و جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*مساكن كهرباء غرب القاهرة - مركز أوسيم-جيزة*

نشكرك جدا ونشكر جميع الزملاء القائمين والمشاركين بهذا الموقع:31: :1: :32:


----------



## اسماء احمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

انه مفيد جدا شكرا


----------



## madeeb (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## عزالدين (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق هندسه (4 يناير 2007)

الف الف الف شكر ما قصرت


----------



## akram4891 (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الابداااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (6 يناير 2007)

والله البرامج كثر حلو راح يستفاد منه !!


----------



## مفتاح البيجو (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخى عادل على هذا البرنامج الرائع و مزيدا من العطاء


----------



## tarek2004_7 (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ghenimi chadli (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا الشادلي من الجزائر


----------



## المجاهد2002 (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
البرنامج هائل و مفيد
الله يجازيك


----------



## خالد عبد الرزاق (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا كثيرا (( إن الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا)) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد الصباحي (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج يامحنرم"جزاك الله خير"


----------



## ايهاب مازن (18 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم


----------



## r_adel7 (20 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
نفسى ان شاء الله وبعون (الله) عزوجل ان حد يساعد فى اى معلومة عن جهازين الاول جهاز الاوسلوسكوب والتانى جهاز مولد الموجات على ال***** دةkokoh_1986***********
شكرا


----------



## kmor11 (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا البرنامج مفيد جدا جدا


----------



## معمر (26 يناير 2007)

برنامج ممتاز شكرا لجهودك وبارك الله فيك
ننتظر منك المزيد ما فيه فائدة للجميع


----------



## ابو اواب (27 يناير 2007)

وفقك الله الى ما فيه خير العلم


----------



## r_adel7 (30 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اطلبوا العلم من المهد الى اللحد
اطلبواالعلم ولو فى الصين.....
شكرااااااااااااااااااا............
اختكم فى الله 
رحاب


----------



## r_adel7 (30 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اطلبوا العلم من المهد الى اللحد
اطلبواالعلم ولو فى الصين.....
شكرااااااااااااااااااا............
اختكم فى الله 
رحاب


----------



## r_adel7 (30 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اطلبوا العلم من المهد الى اللحد.
اطلبوا العلم ولو فى الصين....
شكراااااا
رحاب


----------



## خليل العواودة (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس عادل 
كنت ارجو ان يكون البرنامج معرب لكي افهمه لاني ما زلت طالب على مقاعد الدراسة
وعلى اي حال شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## العزيبي (3 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي عادل


----------



## borolossy (4 فبراير 2007)

اخى الفاضل 
هذا البرنامج من أروع البرامج الإيضاحية لتبسيط المعلزمة الالكترونية 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العزيبي (5 فبراير 2007)

تسلم اخي وجزاك الله الف خير وزادك من علمه وفقهه


----------



## ادنبرة (5 فبراير 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## eng_mohand (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القسامي (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي م . عادل على المجهود الطيب


----------



## أحمد بن شاكر (9 فبراير 2007)

أشكر الأخ صاحب الموضوع ولكن الجاء مراجعة ما يكتب لغوياً فذللك منتدى المهنسين وليكن شعارهم دائماً الهندسة فى كل المجالات فأنتم واجهة مهمة جداً للعرب والمسلمين وليكن فخركم باللغة العربية قوى جداً وفى النهاية أشكركم على مجهوداتكم وجزاكم الله تعالى خيراً


----------



## ameralklam (10 فبراير 2007)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا المهندس علاء من ليبيا مهندس اتصالات وكهرباء 
انا الان احمل فى البرنامج وان شاء الله ينال اعجاب الجميع 
وتكون ان شاء الله من المأجورييين عن الله تعالى على هذا العمل الذى تنفعه اينا 
وشكرا لك ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد ال عشي (11 فبراير 2007)

*رسالة شكر للاخ عادل*

الشكر للاستاذ عادل علي مجهوده القيم ونرجو منك ان تشاركنا علي الدوام


----------



## eng.gehad (11 فبراير 2007)

thanx u about your book
thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد ال عشي (11 فبراير 2007)

الشكر كل الشكر الي موقع المهندسين العرب وبالاخص المهندسين العرب الذين واصلو عطائهم من غير تكلف


----------



## احمد ال عشي (11 فبراير 2007)

المهندس \منزر عبد الله عيسي لماذا توقفت عن المشاركه


----------



## احمد ال عشي (11 فبراير 2007)

يا محمد بدر شك
را لك


----------



## eng_angel (11 فبراير 2007)

جاري التحميل ويارب استفاد منه 
وجزاك الله كل الخير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك هذا العمل


----------



## alihi_fi (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا حبيبى ربنا يوفقك


----------



## nasr_gad (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا م /عادل اخوك (معيد)/نصر:55:


----------



## eng.gehad (16 فبراير 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Fawaz_syr (16 فبراير 2007)

البرنامج (أو الكتاب نص نص ) كتير حلو و مشكور أخي عنجد لازم يكون عند كل مهندس الكترونيات مشان يتذكر مبادئ عمل المكونات ... انا كنت نسيان أغلبا :d


----------



## int_aaasoft (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و جارى التحميل


----------



## moheb40 (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي عادل على البرنامج الحلواا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ع البرنامج


----------



## HTS (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمار محطات (19 فبراير 2007)

ممنون وشكرا وثانكيو ودانكا (شكرا بكل اللغات)


----------



## ابراهيم الحناطى (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكور عضو فعال لجميع العاملين فى هزا المجال وكان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخية واتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق انشاء الله ابراهيم الحناطى


----------



## مُساند (20 فبراير 2007)

:85: :20: ...........مشكور على البرنامج الرائع...........
..............هذي البرامج والا بلاش..............


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا :75:


----------



## engrabdulaziz (24 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخوي


----------



## محمودغمرى (25 فبراير 2007)

اخى الكريم كيف اشكرك وكلمة شكرا شوية عليك ولكنى اقول جعلة اللة لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غضنفر (27 فبراير 2007)

:1: الف شكر


----------



## aborafat (27 فبراير 2007)

الف شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرااااااااااا


----------



## أريج حمود (27 فبراير 2007)

الرجاء المساعدة للحصول على كتاب باللغة العربية يتحدث عن الدارات الالكترونية
ولكم الشكر


----------



## العزيبي (28 فبراير 2007)

*هدية لقسم هندسة الالترونيات*

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على اي شي


----------



## ظل القطيف (4 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد الصباحي (5 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا زعيم و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فرقد هارون (5 مارس 2007)

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووون شباب بس ذكروني جازاكم الله خيررررررررررر


----------



## وحداتي برشلوني (5 مارس 2007)

أولا شكرا على جهودك الطيبة لكني لم أستطع أن أدخل على البرنامج فلو سمحت تكتب لي طريقة الدخول إلى البرنامج وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## وحداتي برشلوني (5 مارس 2007)

في أسرع وقت لو سمحت


----------



## سنحاريب (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا على جهودك الكريمة اخ عادل ودمتم لما فيه خير للملتقى


----------



## azizfa (6 مارس 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا والله تمنيت لو اكون طالب عندك استاذي عادل صلاح


----------



## م_ أبوعبيده (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك وربنا يجزيك خيرا انشاالله


----------



## سيفين (16 مارس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## satan_egypt (16 مارس 2007)

*الف شكر ومتشكريين 
*


----------



## ICE MAN (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخونا العزيز...
هذه هدية اكثر من رائعة وهذا برنامج مفيد جدا جدا جدا
جزاك الله خير ولو تعرف ان كثير من الناس يدعون لك بالخير والله لحمدت الله على هذا العمل.
فشكرا لك مرة اخرى 
ووفقك الله


----------



## ALI-RS (18 مارس 2007)

مشكور واالله يعطيك العافيه
جاري التحميل


----------



## ترولاف (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي مجهوداتك اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس المرح (21 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف شكر أخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمة ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## خالد عبدو الشيخ (21 مارس 2007)

نشكر المهندس عادلعلي هذا الكتاب ولو عندك اي حاجة في الالكترونك بادر بارسالها


----------



## moayadccna (22 مارس 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ولكن في مشكلة , أول قسم عمل بشكل ممتاز ولكن القسمين الباقية تفتح الشاشة الزرقاء ولا تفتح المواضيع الفرعية . شكرا


----------



## ياسر_ele (22 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف شكر لك
وجاري التحميل
وانشالله استفيد منه 
ويستفيد منه الاخرون
شكرا


----------



## محمد فؤاد (25 مارس 2007)

بصراحة برنامج رائع بس كاساسيات فقط دون التحمق في الاساسيات نفسها


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 مارس 2007)

thanks 4 allot


----------



## ymselim (29 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يا اخى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

جااااري التحميل باااارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ayham87 (11 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي هذا العمل المميز


----------



## omayya (12 أبريل 2007)

برنامج مفيد وشامل ومختصرلمراجعة الالكترونيات لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## whisper77 (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا" جدا" و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_xp (14 أبريل 2007)

م.عادل صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> اعزائي مهندسين الالكترونيات..​
> اقدم لكم برنامج رائع جدا ونادر الوجود
> ...


اخى فى الله بارك الله فيك وننتظر بقيه الهديه القيمه جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kadi14 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (15 أبريل 2007)

lkllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## عبادة07 (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اله خيرا يا أستاد عادل .أنا مدرس جديد في معهد للألكترونيات أرجو أن تفيدني بدروس مبسطة حول (الهزازات-مبدا عمل واصلاح التلفزة .oxilators.tv) على البريد [email protected] وشكرا جزيلا...


----------



## ابن الزعيم (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا البرنامج فعلا قديم ونادر ورائع 
وننتظر اللى هو احسن


----------



## GoldStone (16 أبريل 2007)

Thank u my brother


----------



## km6 (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أخي عادل بس الملف ما بفتح معي


----------



## MOBILE3008 (23 أبريل 2007)

جااااااااري التحميل بااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود 63 (23 أبريل 2007)

*ايه الحلاوة دى ياباشمهندس **!!!!!!!!! **فى انتظار الم**زيد*[/SIZE]


----------



## km6 (23 أبريل 2007)

اخ عادل شكرا على اي حال بس الملف ما بفتح نعي


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا على البرنامج


----------



## علاء الحوارات (26 أبريل 2007)

_مشكووووووووووووور_


----------



## patman (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم و جزاك الله الف خير 
البرنامج اجا في وقته انا منزل هذه الفصل الالكترونيات 1 
جزاك الله الف خير 
و يجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## نورالعلم (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي البرنامج 
مفيدا جدا


----------



## م. العولقي (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااا م عادل


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

برنامج جميل


----------



## أحمد7002 (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي ....
برامج ررررررررررررررائع


----------



## aliyat (5 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad_gsm (5 مايو 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## إبراهيم أزهري (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HALEEEM_90 (7 مايو 2007)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## general (9 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووررر ..............


----------



## almsab (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## محد انور (9 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك والله يقويك


----------



## engmyra (10 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

